# Rectal Spasms?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

I was reading a previous post and one of the symptoms I have had is the rectal spasms. I was wondering if anyone else has these? I mean it's like a pain going up the rectum. It doesn't last long but it's like a spasm. If anyone knows what this is -could you fill me in?







Thanks.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

It does sound like rectal spasms. I've had them for about 8 years now. they started shortly after the birth of my daughter. They usually come on in the middle of the night and immediately wake you up as they are agonising. I think it's a bit like having cramp but up your bottom. I have to run around the bedroom as I can't keep still it hurts so much. Then they will cease as suddenly as they started. I suppose they happen about every 2 months or so. I also think my 8 year old daughter suffers from them as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

yes i have that too..it feels like sharp pain, or pressure..i am always relieved when it eases up as it makes me so uncomfortable and miserable!!!


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Yep. Me, too. They hurt like hell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

A resounding YES...... and for me the pain migrates from my rectum into my upper back even.I am curious as to when you feel such spasms the most? Does it follow eating or does it occur randomly? The reason I ask is because people with IBS tend to experience such spasms after eating meals, depending on how large the meal is and how much fat and protein it contained.Evie


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Mine are totally random.


----------



## aYBPmom (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm not alone!!!!!I get mine in the middle of the night and thankfully they are quite infrequent. But man, they can be painful.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

These spasms are called proctalgia fugax, and doctors don't seem to know what causes them. From what I've researched, five percent of the population gets this, they're more common in men than women and way too many doctors say it's a psychological problem. Others think it's a "charley horse" of the anal sphincter. I've found that the best way to get through it is to "walk it off."


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

thank God I'm not alone! It's not something you go asking your friends and co-workers about! lol. Ya, the spasms cause you to stop dead in your tracks and kind of wait until it's over.thanks everyone


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

The spasms are part of IBS. It's normal. I especially get them when I am near my period.


----------



## mollypooh (Apr 26, 2002)

I get them too and i hate them. I used to think I had some sort of cancer in my colon/rectum. Pain can be awful. Glad to hear that it is "normal" and I am not alone. Thanks for sharing.Molly


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Whoa... I often have something like this during my period, but I thought it was just me! It's a sudden sharp pain that only lasts a second or two. Glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

I know it always seems to come around that time of the month for me as well unfortunately


----------



## 21896 (Oct 20, 2005)

After just having another one of these rectal spasms, I logged on my computer and typed "Rectal Spasms" under Google and found this site. I just want y'all to know that I have been having these pains since I was a young girl and my mom has them also. They come on all of a sudden and only last a couple of seconds, but they are excrutiating and they feel like extreme sudden gas pains that spiral back up from your anal area up to your colon, kinda spasmodic. I have to stop what I'm doing and grab hold of something until it passes quickly. Sometimes I'll be left with a heaviness...a pressure down low in my abdomen, that feels like gas that won't be released. Eventually it goes away. Exercise or movement does help. I was taking Aloe Vera supplements that I bought from Wal-Mart and I didn't have any of these episodes while on the supplement. I ran out recently and haven't taken them in over a week or so...and now the pains are happening again. I really get them bad if I eat cucumbers or green bell peppers. Evidently this is more common than I thought. I did discuss it with one co-worker and she had the same problem when she was pregnant, but not anymore. Well...good luck in finding a cure for yourselves. The Aloe supps helped me, I think.


----------

